#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands Zoos and Animals >  >  Warning for anyone who walks their dogs in Mabrachan Lake

## pseudolus

Distemper is currently wiping out all the dogs up there. It is devastating for us and the other people who have been trying to help these dogs. 

There is no cure, so if you dog is not vaccinated or up to date, stay the hell away for at least 3 months. A dog that manages to fight this off will still be infectious for up to 3 months and there will be no visible signs.

If you have taken your dog there and they have come into contact with ANY dog up there or even been in close proximity to a barking dog up there, then the symptoms to watch for is a green eye discharge (very thick and green) and loss of appetite. Unfortunately there is little that can be done if they contract this. It 100% depends upon your dogs immune system if they can fight it off, which is a very small chance, and will be coupled with intravenous drip support and antibiotics to help the fight. 

If you come into contact with these dogs, make sure you to do not go near other dogs for 30 minutes - the virus can not survive out of a host for more than this. 

It is devastating for us, me and the missus, and the Thai people up there that we have been working with to neuter and make these dogs happy. Please pass this warning on to people you know who exercise their dogs there. It is very traumatic, and the dog very quickly turns into skin and bones, rasping cough, bloody coming from the nose over a few weeks process before finally the virus reaches the spine and brain and the dog dies.

----------


## sabang

Awful stuff- saw a pet dog of a mate contract it and die up here. Keep your pets away for a while- the younger they are, the more vulnerable.

----------


## Kurgen

Thanks for the heads up.

----------


## thailazer

Our vet up in Mae Taeng warned us about this as well.  Really sorry you and the wife  had to face it there.     I guess I should not complain about the wood ticks forcing us to see the vet every six weeks as that does keep the other vaccinations up to date as well.

----------


## larvidchr

Don't want any dog to suffer like that  :Sad: , and thanks for the heads up was petting one this morning and headed off home to my small dogs thankfully more than 30 min elapsed, that said the numbers of dogs running around the lake is just too much now, saw a pack of at-least 25 dogs just at one small spot the other morning, good on you Pseudolus participating in the neuter program it is definitely needed.

----------


## Troy

Is there a single shot for puppies yet? I think it is still a series of 3 shots to get proper vaccination but many people only give their puppies the first jab.

----------


## leemo

> Don't want any dog to suffer like that , and thanks for the heads up was petting one this morning and headed off home to my small dogs thankfully more than 30 min elapsed, that said the numbers of dogs running around the lake is just too much now, saw a pack of at-least 25 dogs just at one small spot the other morning, good on you Pseudolus participating in the neuter program it is definitely needed.


Don't take sweets from strangers, and be wary of strange dogs.

----------


## pseudolus

> Don't want any dog to suffer like that , and thanks for the heads up was petting one this morning and headed off home to my small dogs thankfully more than 30 min elapsed, that said the numbers of dogs running around the lake is just too much now, saw a pack of at-least 25 dogs just at one small spot the other morning, good on you Pseudolus participating in the neuter program it is definitely needed.


Dropped recently - we had parvo up there 4 or 5 months ago which took out probably 40-50% of the younger dogs. 

The pack that has been hit hard right now is up near the offices by the entrance. We spent a lot of time with these dogs, and it just horrid really knowing that the next 2-3 weeks there is a high chance that we are going to watch them slowly dying or arriving in the morning to see the fires burning, and a few less there each day. 

Really thinking of doing something a little more pro-active with this now, and finding a way to combine a neutering program with proper vaccinations / health care - reducing numbers in the long run and ensuring that those that are left have a happier life.

Two in particular are almost heart breaking in many ways. One, a black and tan was dumped with his brother about a year ago. Clearly the runt of the family, but just such a great character. Just such a funny boy. We've seen him through a few illnesses and fighting mange, ear infections and god knows what else but he always seemed to bounce through with a wagging tail. It's got him now, and looking at a few days I guess. The other one arrived with her sister 3 months ago. Very young puppies. After a few days, they disappeared, but this one returned pulling herself along on her front legs, pelvis smashed on one side. I thought she was a goner really, but the vet said nothing to be done really (barring an operation which was exorbitant). My thoughts were though that as she was still growing, the pelvis might fuse and grow anyway, which it did. After a month of a lot of care and lots of high calorie  and protein food, she started to walk and run by self. A little wonkey, but no pain, and grew into a fine young girl, and such a sweatie. However, her immune system will  be too weak for this, and her eyes are crusted now. 

So sad but such is life.

----------


## somtamslap

Commendable effort nonetheless, Sid.

In one way or another, dogs don't stand much of a chance over there.

----------


## pseudolus

Update on this - Found out that one shelter locally has had it population of dogs wiped out in the last week. 

I would advise that you be very cautious if planning to leave a dog in a kennels at the current time (best advice is to not hand over your vaccination certificates, and wait to be asked, and if they are not insistent, do not leave your pets there) and also bringing any new dog into your house if your current pets have not been vaccinated. Just remember, they are still infectious for up to 3 months if they recover....with no signs at all.

----------


## pseudolus

> Is there a single shot for puppies yet? I think it is still a series of 3 shots to get proper vaccination but many people only give their puppies the first jab.


For puppies it is combined into the initial 3 stage shots they should be given, and then the boosters between every 1-3 years after that. Any pet bought from a shop / JJ will never have had a shot in its life, and vacs do not work instantly, which is why a lot of shop bought dogs die of distemper or parvo in the first couple of weeks after bringing them home. 

Always Adopt, never Shop for a dog.

----------


## VocalNeal

> Update on this - Found out that one shelter locally has had it population of dogs wiped out in the last week.


Is that the guy near the old Mulligan's.

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> 
> Update on this - Found out that one shelter locally has had it population of dogs wiped out in the last week. 
> 
> 
> Is that the guy near the old Mulligan's.


Nah not him - I seem to think he has moved all his dogs out of there to their Chantaburi place - was going to stop in a few months back and all quiet. 

This is a Thai lady near there - 50 ish dogs, and down to about 5.

----------


## Kurgen

I gave up trying to look after some of the strays around the lake a few years ago, heartbreaking growing fond of a dog and it ends up poisoned, sick or run over.

Good luck to you Sid.

----------


## pseudolus

A funny little aside though about Lake Dogs - you know the Star Bar place? Well I was in there with the missus a few weeks back (lured in by someone basically - not our type of place) and you might recall a scruffy little white dog who stay out there who chased and barked at every car / bike that went past? 

Well, whilst I was in there I went and had a little chat with that dog (yes, I was pissed) and explained in no uncertain words that if he kept it up, he would die a nasty painful death. I suggested he only tried to bite people on bikes that actually are about to hit him, and only as a last resort. 

Check it out - I've not seem him go for a car since, or bike. Have you? 

Call me Dr Doolittle (the wife does .... but I don't think she is referring to the movie).

----------


## Kurgen

> Call me Dr Doofukkall


Fixed

----------


## pseudolus

Yup - it's been claimed. I wish the tax man would see it that way though. Open fucking wallet surgery last time I had to cough up for the company accounts.

----------


## Chittychangchang

We had a lovely 10 year old Border Collie struck down with distemper, fortunately but sadly he died.
The one surviving dog on the road carried on for a few more years a total wreck.
About a dozen dogs died because of one infected stray being brought into the road.
Terrible disease.

----------


## Loy Toy

I have two dogs at home and have told the family about the risks.

I believe both dogs have been fully vaccinated but I do not know the Thai word for distemper. Does anyone know?

Oh, and thanks for your warning mate. You certainly are a kind gentleman helping these poor creatures.

----------


## Dillinger

> I do not know the Thai word for distemper. Does anyone know?


Dis Tem Purrrr   :Smile:

----------


## pseudolus

> Does anyone know?


It's all in the same injection usually - a multi vac, and a separate one for Rabies.

----------


## Chris L

> Originally Posted by Loy Toy
> 
>  Does anyone know?
> 
> 
> It's all in the same injection usually - a multi vac, and a separate one for Rabies.


Earlier this year I was away at work. My wife (living in a village near Phon Pisai - Nong Khai) told me that many dogs in our village had died from the cold. One of our bitches had fever etc and would not eat.

By the time I got back home she was a wreck. We took her to the vet and she was given some jabs. 

I searched around on the internet and found out what she had was distemper. 

The vet seemed to know what it was but couldn't give a proper explanation to my wife. He advised to immediately bring our 4 other hounds in for vaccination.

A second opinion from a young vet in Nong Khai confirmed distemper.

We managed to slowly improve her condition for about 3 months. Then within a month she just wasted away and died. 

She had two sites on the left side of the body, hind leg and shoulder, that developed painless, but continuously weeping ulcers. The discharge from the ulcers was just clear fluid. No blood or infection.

Prior to the infection she was in the prime of her life. Fit and able to scale our perimeter wall. That was her undoing. She would leap the wall and mingle with all the malnourished sick dogs in the area.

Very grateful that she didn't pass it on to our other dogs!

Incredibly she never lost her appetite during the last few months. We fed her twice a day with special food to try and boost her immune system. 

In spite of the amount and quality of food that she consumed, she just continued to waste away. The night before she died she ate a full bowl of food!

From the various web articles that I read, cold temperatures apparently support the virus's spread and proliferation. Our area had nearly a month of cold nights during the outbreak here. Consistently less than 10 deg minimum temperatures.

A bit of a worry if the virus becomes so infectious all year round.

----------


## pseudolus

> A bit of a worry if the virus becomes so infectious all year round.


It seems to be the wet weather that is aiding it's spread. We lost another one yesterday. Only a year old, beat Parvo by himself, strong as an ox (I think he was part pitbul based upon his body). Just turned into a bag of shaking bones.

----------

